# MERM 12th vs. 13th for PE Exam



## GR8 PLUMENG (May 30, 2017)

Should I invest in MERM 13th? I used the 12th Ed MERM on the exam and i wasn't successful. Based on what I've read so far, there seems to be very little difference between the two. Also, is anyone willing to sell their 13th Ed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 30, 2017)

There is little point in upgrading.  12th ed. is a perfectly good reference text to prepare you.  In fact, since it has the practice problems right in the text, I'd say it's better for at least the reason you don't have to buy the separate text for them.  If you use the MERM in conjunction with your undergrad texts you will have every underlying theory and methodology you will need to prepare.

Note: I began my study with the 12th ed. using a borrowed text.  I quickly found that I wanted to make notes right in it, so I gave the borrowed text back to my friend and bought my own.  Since I was purchasing anew, I decided to get the latest, but believe me, there is very little difference between the texts and I would have been just as well served to have bought the 12 ed.  And there were more people in my exam that had the 12 ed. sitting on the table than the 13th.


----------



## JHW 3d (Jun 8, 2017)

Some HVAC people say 13th edition was a big leap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

Reference books are for rookies. m1*Δh1=m2*Δh2 is all you need! Everything else is just a distractor! :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao: ...says the guy who is on round 3.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 3, 2018)

I thought 13 was OK because I picked up the "Quick Reference" that matched it and I found it really useful. That way I just looked up equations in the Quick Reference while looking up tables in the MERM.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (May 28, 2018)

12th edition is a fine book. I didn’t waste any  money on the upgrade.

However, if you’re planning to take a prep class then their class notes will use references to sections in the latest edition (13th).


----------

